# Externe Festplatte defekt? Datenfehler (CRC-Prüfung)



## xnapsky (12. September 2014)

*Externe Festplatte defekt? Datenfehler (CRC-Prüfung)*

Hallo,

ich habe ein Problem mit meiner Externen Festplatte, folgendes Modell: Fantec DB-ALU3e externe Festplatte 3TB 3,5 Zoll schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Die Festplatte ist über USB an meinem Notebook angeschlossen. Morgens konnte ich noch auf die Festplatte zugreifen, Nachmittags jedoch nicht mehr. Windows hat einen Datenfehler ausgespuckt (Siehe Anhang). Die Festplatte hatte ich in der zwischenzeit nicht bewegt, ist also nicht heruntergefallen. 

CHKDSK hat einen Fehler ausgespuckt und auch ungewöhnlich lange gebraucht. Unter KNOPPIX kam auch eine Fehlermeldung (Siehe Anhang).

An einem anderen Notebook mit Windows7 konnte auch nicht auf die Festplatte zugegriffen werden, allerdings wollte Windows7 die Festplatte formatieren, um Sie wieder benutzen zu können. Davon wollte ich aber erstmal absehen, da ich die Daten ja vielleicht noch retten kann.
Da ich zur Zeit im Ausland bin kann ich die Festplatte nicht ausbauen und per SATA an einen festen PC anschließen, da ich hier nur mein Notebook habe.
Wirklich wichtig sind die Daten auf der Festplatte nicht, da ich noch eine halbwegs aktuelle Sicherheitskopie in Deutschland habe. Allerdings wäre es gut wenn ich die Platte weiter benutzen könnte, da ich hier auch gerne meine Daten sichern würde.

Bei genauem hinhören kann man bei versuchtem Zugriff auf die Platte in regelmäßigen Abständen ein leises klicken wahrnehmen. 

Die Gewährleistung ist seit sechs Monaten abgelaufen.

Hat jemand eine Idee was ich noch versuchen kann?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarkScorpion (12. September 2014)

*AW: Externe Festplatte defekt? Datenfehler (CRC-Prüfung)*

Hmm also das Klacken deutet auf einem Aufsetzen des Lesekopfes auf der Scheibe an. 

In dem Fall ist es so, das die Platte kaputt ist und auch nicht mehr mit Software zu retten ist (meine Erfahrung)
Wenn es jetzt keine unwiederbringliche Daten enthält einfach entsorgen.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (12. September 2014)

*AW: Externe Festplatte defekt? Datenfehler (CRC-Prüfung)*

Die Sektoren die betroffen sind kannst du definitiv nicht mehr retten - war bei mir so. Aber alles andere sollte eigentlich wiederherstellbar sein. Ich hatte dass damals als Madame die externe durch Leichtsinn vom Tisch geschubbst hat beim Schreiben. Über Versicherung dann noch Datenrettung gemacht und gut ist. Mittlerweile gibt es aber zig Tools, die dass auch gut können.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (12. September 2014)

*AW: Externe Festplatte defekt? Datenfehler (CRC-Prüfung)*



DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Hmm also das Klacken deutet auf einem Aufsetzen des Lesekopfes auf der Scheibe an.


 
nein, nur das hin und herpendeln des kopfes ohne eine leseposition zu finden. setzt der kopf auf ist das eher geräusch doch um einiges penetranter, eher son metallisches kreischen


----------



## Kusanar (12. September 2014)

*AW: Externe Festplatte defekt? Datenfehler (CRC-Prüfung)*

Hast du harte Nerven, zäh wie Stahl? Du hörst gerne zu, wenn Computer und ihre Komponenten ihre letzten Lebenszeichen aushauchen? 

Dann klick HIER.

Anhand von diesen Soundbeispielen kannst du eventuell rausfinden, warum deine Platte so komische Geräusche macht. Wenns nur das Lager des Spindelmotors ist, gibts unter Umständen Tricks mit denen du wieder an die Daten kommen kannst. Sollten es die Schreib-Lese-Köpfe sein oder gar ein Aufsetzen selbiger, siehts schlecht aus.


----------



## dsdenni (12. September 2014)

Meine alte 2.5" HDD ist auch tod

Kann zwar noch mit Fullspeed alle daten runter nehmen (Lesen von HDD)

Aber sobald ich versucht habe etwas draufzuschreiben, klackte die HDD nur rum


----------



## RealMadnex (12. September 2014)

*AW: Externe Festplatte defekt? Datenfehler (CRC-Prüfung)*

@xnapsky
Du benutzt auch das richtige Netzteil? Sicher? Wenn ein falsches Netzteil auszuschließen ist, tausche doch mal das Datenkabel (am besten gegen ein möglichst kurzes). Versuche auch mal mittels CrystalDiskInfo die Smart-Werte der Platte auszulesen. Erstelle am besten ein Screenshot von dem, was das Programm zu der Platte anzeigt und stelle das Bild hier rein. Achte bitte darauf, dass alle Zeilen und Spalten zu sehen sind und bitte nur vom Fenster und nicht von deinem gesamten Desktop.



			
				xnapsky schrieb:
			
		

> Da ich zur Zeit im Ausland bin kann ich die Festplatte nicht ausbauen und per SATA an einen festen PC anschließen, da ich hier nur mein Notebook habe.


Wie sieht es mit dem Anschluss per eSATA aus? Hast du die Möglichkeit dazu?


----------



## xnapsky (12. September 2014)

*AW: Externe Festplatte defekt? Datenfehler (CRC-Prüfung)*

Danke erstmal für all die Antworten! Ich fahre jetzt über das Wochenende erst einmal weg und werde mich nächste Woche weiter darum kümmern.



RealMadnex schrieb:


> @xnapsky
> Du benutzt auch das richtige Netzteil? Sicher? Wenn ein falsches Netzteil auszuschließen ist, tausche doch mal das Datenkabel (am besten gegen ein möglichst kurzes). Versuche auch mal mittels CrystalDiskInfo die Smart-Werte der Platte auszulesen. Erstelle am besten ein Screenshot von dem, was das Programm zu der Platte anzeigt und stelle das Bild hier rein. Achte bitte darauf, dass alle Zeilen und Spalten zu sehen sind und bitte nur vom Fenster und nicht von deinem gesamten Desktop.
> 
> Wie sieht es mit dem Anschluss per eSATA aus? Hast du die Möglichkeit dazu?



Das Netzteil ist das Orginalnetzteil vom Hersteller. Zumindest sollte es das richtige sein und hat ja auch vorher die ganze Zeit damit funktioniert.
Ein Datenkabel versuche ich nächste Woche mal aufzutreiben.
Mein Notebook und das Notebook meines Mitbewohners hier haben keine eSATA Anschlüsse und ich habe das Kabel auch nicht mitgenommen. Aber vielleicht lässt sich auch ein Kabel finden und sich die Festplatte an den Rechnern in der Uni anschließen..

Das Bild von CrystalDiskInfo ist hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Danke!


----------



## Kusanar (16. September 2014)

*AW: Externe Festplatte defekt? Datenfehler (CRC-Prüfung)*

Uh oh... Uncorrectable Sector ...
Kuck dass du die Daten runterbekommst und weg mit dem Ding. Kommt Einer, sind die Anderen nicht weit.


----------



## hbf878 (16. September 2014)

*AW: Externe Festplatte defekt? Datenfehler (CRC-Prüfung)*

CRC- und IO-Fehler deuten meiner Meinung nach auf ein Problem mit dem Kabel oder dem Festplattengehäuse bzw der darin verbauten Elektronik hin. Du könntest, wenn du keinen "großen" PC hast, ein günstiges USB-Festplattengehäuse kaufen und es damit mal versuchen. Defekte Sektoren verursachen normalerweise ein anderes Fehlerbild.


----------



## RealMadnex (16. September 2014)

*AW: Externe Festplatte defekt? Datenfehler (CRC-Prüfung)*

@xnapsky
Die Platte hat definitiv Probleme beim Lesen. Das zeigt die Read Error Rate eindeutig. Hitachi Festplatten sollten dort bei Current und Worst jeweils 100 stehen haben und bei Raw Value überall Nullen. Durch die Leseprobleme dürften wohl auch die schwebenden (pending) und unkorrigierbaren Sektoren herrühren. Ob über USB die CRC-Prüfung der SATA-Schnittstelle funktioniert und in den Smart-Werten wirklich abgebildet wird, weiß ich nicht. Die extremen Probleme könnten möglicherweise durch ein defektes oder zu langes USB-Kabel verursacht werden. Wenn das so ist, dann sieht man das in den Smart-Werten aber nicht, da der UltraDMA CRC Error Count unauffällig ist. Mit den Leseproblemen, die unter Read Error Rate protokolliert wurden, sollte das aber wenig zu tun haben. Schau erst mal, ob sich die Situation durch den Tausch des Datenkabels bessert.

Die Zugriffsprobleme von Windows könnten durch ein korrumpiertes Dateisystem oder Partitionstabelle verursacht werden. Wenn der ein oder an dere schwebende Sektoren, die beim letzten Zugriff nicht lesbar waren und das höchstwahrscheinlich immer noch nicht sind, zufälligerweise Informationen des Dateisystems oder der Partitionstabelle enthalten, können solche Probleme entstehen. Tausche aber erst mal das Datenkabel aus.



Kusanar schrieb:


> Uh oh... Uncorrectable Sector ...
> Kuck dass du die Daten runterbekommst und weg mit dem Ding. Kommt Einer, sind die Anderen nicht weit.


Uncorrectable Sectors sind nicht anderes als Pending Sectors, die beim letzten Offline-Selbsttest der Platte gefunden wurden. Deswegen heißt dieses Attribut oft auch Offline Uncorrectable Sector Count. Schlimmer als die schwebenden Sektoren sind die nicht.


----------



## hbf878 (17. September 2014)

*AW: Externe Festplatte defekt? Datenfehler (CRC-Prüfung)*



RealMadnex schrieb:


> Ob über USB die CRC-Prüfung der SATA-Schnittstelle funktioniert und in den Smart-Werten wirklich abgebildet wird, weiß ich nicht. Die extremen Probleme könnten möglicherweise durch ein defektes oder zu langes USB-Kabel verursacht werden. Wenn das so ist, dann sieht man das in den Smart-Werten aber nicht, da der UltraDMA CRC Error Count unauffällig ist.


Meines Wissens wird nur die Datenübertragung zwischen Festplatte und SATA-Controller protokolliert. Fehler im SATA-Controller selbst oder in der USB-Datenübertragung tauchen dort nicht auf.


----------



## Kusanar (17. September 2014)

*AW: Externe Festplatte defekt? Datenfehler (CRC-Prüfung)*



RealMadnex schrieb:


> Uncorrectable Sectors sind nicht anderes als Pending Sectors, die beim letzten Offline-Selbsttest der Platte gefunden wurden. Deswegen heißt dieses Attribut oft auch Offline Uncorrectable Sector Count. Schlimmer als die schwebenden Sektoren sind die nicht.


 
Also so wie ich das verstehe heißen "Uncorrectable Sectors" so, weil beim Lesen dieser Sektoren (selbst über die eingebaute ECC Prüfsumme) die Daten NICHT mehr korrekt gelesen und somit auch NICHT mehr auf einen anderen Ausweich-Sektor verschoben werden konnten. D.h. was immer in diesem Sektor gespeichert wurde, *ist jetzt FUTSCH*.

Im Zusammenhang mit den "Pending Sectors", die alle noch darauf warten, auf einen anderen Sektor "umgesiedelt" zu werden, macht das keinen guten Eindruck.

Wenn du die Platte unbedingt weiterverwenden willst, kannst du eventuell über Ubuntu mit hdparm oder über ein Low-Level-Format versuchen, aber selbst dann ist nicht sicher dass keine weiteren unreparierbaren Sektoren mehr auftauchen, da diesen zumeist einen Hardware-Fehler zugrunde liegt. Beim Low-Level-Formattieren werden solche unlesbaren Blöcke im Controller der Festplatte aussortiert und sind nachher für das OS nicht mehr sichtbar.

(Ein Low-Level-Format könnte auch mit dem Hitachi Drive Fitness Test gehen, hab ich mir aber ewig nicht mehr angesehen. Kannst aber mal probieren mit dem WinDFT, den es bei Hitachi zum runterladen gibt)


----------



## RealMadnex (17. September 2014)

*AW: Externe Festplatte defekt? Datenfehler (CRC-Prüfung)*



Kusanar schrieb:


> Also so wie ich das verstehe heißen "Uncorrectable Sectors" so, weil beim Lesen dieser Sektoren (selbst über die eingebaute ECC Prüfsumme) die Daten NICHT mehr korrekt gelesen und somit auch NICHT mehr auf einen anderen Ausweich-Sektor verschoben werden konnten. D.h. was immer in diesem Sektor gespeichert wurde, *ist jetzt FUTSCH*.
> 
> Im Zusammenhang mit den "Pending Sectors", die alle noch darauf warten, auf einen anderen Sektor "umgesiedelt" zu werden, macht das keinen guten Eindruck.


Hier irrst du dich. Zum einen sollte dir bewusst sein, dass die jeweiligen Bezeichnungen der Smart-Attribute, die in den Smart-Monitoring-Programmen angezeigt werden, dem Wissen, Nichtwissen oder der Fantasie des Programm-Autors entspringen. In der Firmware der Festplatte selbst, sind diese Bezeichnungen nicht abgelegt. Die Festplatte übermittelt lediglich die ID und die Werte des Attributes. 

Zum anderen sind auch "Pending Sectors" aktuell nicht lesbar. Die darin gespeicherten Daten sind also in diesem Moment futsch. Der Grund, weshalb diese Sektoren nicht augenblicklich ausgetauscht werden ist der, dass die Festplatte immer noch hofft die darin gespeicherten Daten bei einem späteren Leseversuch doch noch retten zu können. Manchmal funktioniert das auch und die Liste der "Current Pending Sectors" wird dann nach unten korrigiert. Letzteres passiert spätestens, wenn die Daten ungültig werden indem ein Schreibzugriff auf diesen Sektor durchgeführt wird. Dabei wird sofort geprüft, ob er wieder problemlos lesbar ist. Ist er das nicht, wird er ausgetauscht und der Zähler der "Reallocated Sector Count"-Liste steigt um eins, während der Zähler der "Current Pending Sectors" um dieselbe Zahl sinkt. Ist er wieder problemlos lesbar, wird er weiterhin benutzt und es geschieht das, was ich bereits beschrieben habe.

Wären "Uncorrectable Sectors" defekte Sektoren, dessen Daten nicht mehr gerettet und in einen Ersatzsektor umgebettet werden konnten, wäre das ein rein kumulativer Zähler. Er könnte also nur steigen aber nicht mehr abfallen (für was auch?). Dass das nicht so ist, kannst du jeden Tag in der Praxis beobachten. Der Zähler steigt und fällt je nach Situation.

Wenn dir das Programm Smartmontools ein Begriff ist, dürfte dir auch die Spalte "Updated" bekannt sein. Bei "Current Pending Sector" steht dort "Always", also immer, in Echtzeit. Bei "Offline Uncorrectable" steht hingegen "Offline". Dieses Attribut wird also nur nach einem Offline-Selbsttest der Platte aktualisiert. Warum sollte das so sein, wenn es so ist, wie du schreibst?



Kusanar schrieb:


> Beim Low-Level-Formattieren werden solche unlesbaren Blöcke im Controller der Festplatte aussortiert und sind nachher für das OS nicht mehr sichtbar.
> 
> (Ein Low-Level-Format könnte auch mit dem Hitachi Drive Fitness Test gehen, hab ich mir aber ewig nicht mehr angesehen. Kannst aber mal probieren mit dem WinDFT, den es bei Hitachi zum runterladen gibt)


Ein echtes Low-Level-Format ist bei modernen Festplatten schon seit Ewigkeiten nicht mehr möglich. Auch wenn es in manchen Tools, selbst von Festplattenherstellern, immer noch Funktionen gibt, die so heißen. Dabei wird lediglich eine Nullung durchgeführt, aber keine echte LLF. Das reicht aber auch schon aus, damit das Defekt-Management der Platte dazu motiviert wird, bekannt nicht mehr lesbare Sektoren zu prüfen und eventuell auszutauschen. Nicht alle momentan unlesbare Sektoren sind wirklich physisch defekt. Denselben Effekt hat die Nullung bei der langsamen Formatierung unter Windows (ab Vista).


----------



## Kusanar (18. September 2014)

*AW: Externe Festplatte defekt? Datenfehler (CRC-Prüfung)*



RealMadnex schrieb:


> Wären "Uncorrectable Sectors" defekte Sektoren, dessen Daten nicht mehr gerettet und in einen Ersatzsektor umgebettet werden konnten, wäre das ein rein kumulativer Zähler. Er könnte also nur steigen aber nicht mehr abfallen (für was auch?). Dass das nicht so ist, kannst du jeden Tag in der Praxis beobachten. Der Zähler steigt und fällt je nach Situation.


 
Hm. Hab ich hier einen Denkfehler, oder du? 



> *Off-line Scan Uncorrectable Sector Count*
> 
> Amount of error sectors detected during the last off-line scan. Count of *uncorrectable*
> read/write sector errors.
> ...



(Das findet sich so erklärt mehrmals im Netz, dieses Beispiel hier hatte vor einiger Zeit mal in einem PDF bei einem Festplattenhersteller gefunden.)

Der Controller der Platte weiß also, dass dieser Sektor nicht mehr brauchbar  ist, und leitet alle Schreibanfragen auf einen anderen Sektor um. Und wenn so ein "Remappen" eines Sektors abgeschlossen ist, verringert sich natürlich auch wieder der Wert der "Uncorrectable Sectors", da dieser (für das OS) nicht mehr vorhanden ist.
_[Edit: Leseanfragen aus dem Absatz gelöscht, danke für den Hinweis @RealMadnex]_

Die Daten dieses Sektors sind weg und bleiben es auch. Erst wenn das OS diesen Sektor wieder überschreiben möchte, findet ein "Remappen" statt. Dann ist sowieso egal, was vorher an Daten in dem Sektor vorhanden waren, da ja mit neuen Daten "überschrieben" (eigentlich in den Ersatzsektor geschrieben) wird.


Das ein Nullen (z.B. mit dd) auch reicht, stimmt natürlich. Nach dem Nullen sollten die SMART-Werte dann auch wieder bei Null sein. Falls nicht, ist mit dem Laufwerk sowieso was extrem faul.


----------



## Flexsist (18. September 2014)

*AW: Externe Festplatte defekt? Datenfehler (CRC-Prüfung)*



xnapsky schrieb:


> Das Bild von CrystalDiskInfo ist hier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moah.....und das schon nach 74 mal einschalten und schnuckeligen 521 Betriebsstunden. Das ist heftig. Wenn du noch Garantie etz auf die Platte hast, würde ich nach dem Datenretten (wenn es denn überhaupt klappt) eine RMA in betracht ziehen. So alt kann die ja noch garnicht sein.
Echt Schade und ärgerlich 

MfG


----------



## RealMadnex (18. September 2014)

*AW: Externe Festplatte defekt? Datenfehler (CRC-Prüfung)*

@Kusanar
Lies dir bitte das was du zitiert hast und das was ich geschrieben habe nochmals mehrfach durch. "Uncorrectable Sectors" sind Sektoren, die nicht mehr gelesen werden können, ebenso wie "Pending Sectors". "Uncorrectable Sectors" werden bei einem "off-line scan" der Platte gefunden. Das ist der einzige Unterschied zu den schwebenden (pending) Sektoren. Ansonsten ist alles gleich (abgesehen vom Update-Intervall des Wertes).

So lange der "uncorrectable sector" noch nicht "remapped" wurde, leitet die Festplattenlogik keinesfalls alle Schreib-/Leseanfragen auf einen anderen Sektor um. Was sollte das auch bringen? Werden die Daten, die in diesem Sektor gespeichert sind, benötigt, kann ein anderer Sektor diese auch nicht liefern. Und ein Schreibzugriff ist ja gerade das, worauf die Festplattenlogik wartet, um diesen Sektor erneut zu prüfen und eventuell auszutauschen.


----------



## Kusanar (18. September 2014)

*AW: Externe Festplatte defekt? Datenfehler (CRC-Prüfung)*



RealMadnex schrieb:


> So lange der "uncorrectable sector" noch nicht "remapped" wurde, leitet die Festplattenlogik keinesfalls alle Schreib-/Leseanfragen auf einen anderen Sektor um. Was sollte das auch bringen? Werden die Daten, die in diesem Sektor gespeichert sind, benötigt, kann ein anderer Sektor diese auch nicht liefern. Und ein Schreibzugriff ist ja gerade das, worauf die Festplattenlogik wartet, um diesen Sektor erneut zu prüfen und eventuell auszutauschen.


 
Und genau da ist der Punkt wo unsere Meinungen auseinandergehen (oder auch nicht?). Ein "uncorrectable sector", siehe auch meine Zitate und Ausführungen, *ist nicht mehr lesbar*. Auch mit der integrierten Prüfsumme kann die Platte nicht mehr rekonstruieren, was dort ursprünglich abgespeichert wurde, da zu viele Bitfehler vorliegen. Im Gegensatz zu "Pending Sectors".

Bei Leseanfragen kann die HDD natürlich nicht viel machen, da habe ich wohl im zweiten Absatz etwas gepennt. Im dritten Absatz aber erläutere ich das nochmal genauer, dass es hier primär um Schreibzugriffe auf diesen defekten Sektor geht. Die Schreibzugriffe werden dann auf einen Ausweichsektor umgeleitet, der defekte Sektor gesperrt und der Zähler für den "Uncorrectable Sectors" SMART-Wert entsprechend wieder verringert.

Vielleicht sollten wir unser OT auf PN auslagern, bevor wir hier eins auf die Mütze bekommen


----------



## xnapsky (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Externe Festplatte defekt? Datenfehler (CRC-Prüfung)*

Moin!

Ich wollte mich mal zurückmelden: Ich habe nun mithilfe des ersten Programms bei Google die Daten retten können. Danach habe ich die Festplatte an dem anderen Rechner formatieren lassen. Nun kann ich wieder gewohnt darauf zugreifen. Allerdings zeigt CrystalDiskInfo immernoch "Caution" an. Mehr Infos gibt mir das Programm allerdings nicht. Ich formatiere die Festplatte grade noch einmal ohne Schnellformatierung mit den Gerätestandards, ich hoffe dass sich danach auch CrystalDiskInfo beruhigt.
Die Geräusche die die Festplatte von sich gab sind auch verschwunden. Kann es sein dass nur ein bestimmter Sektor der Festplatte defekt ist und sich das erst bemerkbar macht wenn dieser beschrieben wird? Kann mir chkdsk darüber Informationen geben?

Danke für eure Antworten!

LG


Edit: Ups ich habe die 2. Seite hier garnicht gesehen. Danke auch euch für die Antworten, das lese ich mir jetzt erstmal durch.


----------



## xnapsky (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Externe Festplatte defekt? Datenfehler (CRC-Prüfung)*

Hi!

Ich habe die Festplatte jetzt noch einmal "langsam" formatiert. Leider gab es bei dem ersten Versuch einen Stromausfall im Haus so dass die Formatierung kurz vor dem Ende abgebrochen wurde. Nach der 2. (und diesmal vollständigen) "langsamen" Formatierung hat CrystalDiskInfo folgendes ausgegeben:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Temperatur ist so hoch weil die Festplatte jetzt die letzten 12h lief (für die zwei langsamen Formatierungen) und es hier in der Wohnung recht warm wird.
Den Gelben Punkt bei "Reallocated Sectors Count" war vor dem "langsamen" Formatieren noch nicht da.

Was sagt ihr, kann ich die Festplatte noch nutzen um meine Daten zu sichern oder werde ich mich mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit wieder ärgern müssen?

LG


----------



## Kusanar (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Externe Festplatte defekt? Datenfehler (CRC-Prüfung)*

Wegen den Reallocated Sectors würde ich mir akut keine Sorgen machen, sieht momentan von Werten ok aus.

Am besten du benutzt die Platte mal ein paar Tage lang und kuckst dann nochmal ins CrystalDiskInfo. Wenn die Platte ein wenig geschrieben / gelesen hat kann man mehr sagen.


----------



## xnapsky (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Externe Festplatte defekt? Datenfehler (CRC-Prüfung)*

Hey!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das sagt nun CrystalDiskInfo nach einer Woche. Was meinst du?

LG


----------



## Kusanar (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Externe Festplatte defekt? Datenfehler (CRC-Prüfung)*

Sieht nicht gut aus. Als Primärfestplatte würde ich die nicht mehr verwenden wollen. Aber als Backupplatte gerade noch ausreichend. Wenn der "uncorrectable sector"-Zähler wieder hochgeht definitiv aussortieren.


----------



## xardius (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Externe Festplatte defekt? Datenfehler (CRC-Prüfung)*

Meine persönliche Erfahrung ist das es schnell schlimmer wird. Ich würde die maximal noch für unwichtige Daten die man mal eben zu nem Freund schleppt nehmen.
Oder als Platte die man an den TV anschliesst um seine Urlaubsvideos zu gucken


----------



## xnapsky (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Externe Festplatte defekt? Datenfehler (CRC-Prüfung)*

Okay. Danke euch für alles nochmal.


----------

